# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  กระเป๋าดนตรี

## basicoo19

เครื่องดนตรีสากล
ซ่อมเครื่องดนตรี
เป็นศูนย์บริการทางด้านดนตรี
ที่มีความเชี่ยวชาญ
การเล่นดนตรี
นำเสนอสินค้า
เป็นแหล่งศูนย์รวมสินค้า
ของลูกค้าได้ทุกระดับ
การใช้งานเบื้องต้น
โดยไม่เสียค่าใช้จ่าย
สินค้าทุกชิ้น
อย่างต่อเนื่อง
ความหมายของ
หรือปรับจากอุปกรณ์อื่น
สำหรับใช้ประกอบ
อุปกรณ์ใดก็ตาม
เรียกว่านักดนตรี
เล่นโดยวิธีการดีด
หรือกรีดสายบนสายกีต้าร์
เพล็คทรัมก็ได้
คอยาว
สายของกีต้าร์
มีทั้งทำ
เครื่องสาย
สามารถเรียกได้ทั้ง
ลักษณะของเบส
มีโครงสร้าง
เสียงต่ำ
มีหน้าที่โดยหลัก
คือเครื่องดนตรี
ในระดับสูง
คอนทร้าเบส
ไวโอลีน
ที่ใช้ใน
ปกติจะเล่น ร้านขายเครื่องดนตรี
ไวโอลีน
หางม้า
ที่สาย
เป็นเครื่องดนตรี
ขนาดใหญ่กว่า
เหมือนเสียง

----------


## basicoo19

ดันหน่อยคร้าบ

----------


## basicoo19

ดันๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ

----------


## basicoo19

สนใจเรียนโทร 02-804-8800

----------


## basicoo19

ดันๆกระทู้

----------


## basicoo19

ดันๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ

----------


## basicoo19

ดันนนนนนนนนนนนนนนนนนนนนนนน

----------


## basicoo19

ดันๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ

----------


## basicoo19

ดันๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ

----------

